
Ask HN: Any good cyber Monday deals on telescopes? - vinnyglennon
1 year old: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nymag.com&#x2F;strategist&#x2F;article&#x2F;best-telescopes.html
======
rwol
Not a telescope person, so idk if these are good, but it looks like this is a
deal [https://slickdeals.net/f/13673954-celestron-
nexstar-8se-203m...](https://slickdeals.net/f/13673954-celestron-
nexstar-8se-203mm-f-10-schmidt-cassegrain-goto-telescope-799-free-s-h), and I
think I saw a Costco deal as well.

